# Alternative à Desktoptopia



## thunderheart (30 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

je cherche une application qui permette de changer de fond d'écran à intervalles réguliers avec d'autres sources que locales (images fournies par l'application, Internet, ...).

Desktoptopia semblait fournir ces fonctionnalités mais impossible de trouver le moindre lien actif pour le charger. Projet arrêté et supprimé ?

Si vous avez des suggestions pour d'autres applications équivalentes, je suis preneur et à l'écoute de vos commentaires.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

Desktopia.


----------



## wath68 (3 Juin 2009)

Wallpaper Junkie


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juin 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Le lien pour la page Wallpaper Junkie chez est OK mais le download ne fonctionne pas.
Idem pour  http://www.limiter-inc.co.nr/

Par contre, les liens pour Desktoptopia semblent à nouveau actifs :
http://desktoptopia.softonic.fr/mac


----------



## figaro (8 Juillet 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Le lien pour la page Wallpaper Junkie chez est OK mais le download ne fonctionne pas.
> Idem pour  http://www.limiter-inc.co.nr/
> ...



Desktoptopia est payant ? Je comprends mieux pourquoi il ne marche plus chez


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juillet 2009)

Oui, le produit vaut 1,50 .
La version d'essai est gratuite bien sûr, mais plante sous OS X et aussi sous Windows :hein:

Donc exit Desktoptopia


----------



## figaro (8 Juillet 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Oui, le produit vaut 1,50 .
> La version d'essai est gratuite bien sûr, mais plante sous OS X et aussi sous Windows :hein:
> 
> Donc exit Desktoptopia



Ah ok ! Merci pour ta réponse ! Le fait que ça plante m'incite pas trop à acheter même si ce n'est "que" 1,50. En gros il me change de fonds d'écran à chaque fois que je redemarre et donc ce n'est pas tous les jours ! Je vais le désinstaller en prenant soin de récupérer les fonds d'écran dans le dossier application support


----------



## Fìx (8 Juillet 2009)

figaro a dit:


> Ah ok ! Merci pour ta réponse ! Le fait que ça plante m'incite pas trop à acheter même si ce n'est "que" 1,50&#8364;. En gros il me change de fonds d'écran à chaque fois que je redemarre et donc ce n'est pas tous les jours ! Je vais le désinstaller en prenant soin de récupérer les fonds d'écran dans le dossier application support





À mon humble avis, il doit être assez aisé de se créer un genre de Desktoptopia en se servant d'Automator! 

Un dossier avec tous les fonds d'écrans que tu aimerais voir défiler.... une action Automator pour qu'à chaque allumage, un fond d'écran aléatoire pioché dans ce dossier soit mis en place.... et zouuu... roulez jeunesse!^^

Par contre, fini la surprise d'un fond d'écran encore jamais vu au démarage!  


PS : me demandez pas à moi comment on pourrait le régler!^^ (par contre, je suis sûr que beaucoup de gens ici sauraient allègrement y répondre! :rateau: )



Question subsidiaire : 

J'ai installé Desktoptopia y'a un bon moment sur mon Imac personnel, qui se trouve toujours chez ma maman (et qui me manquuuueeee d'ailleurssss!!!  [l'Imac hin?! pas ma mère!:rateau: Quoique! :rose: ]

Aux dernières nouvelles, Desktoptopia ('tin c'que c'est ch**** à écrire ce nom!  ) marchait toujours très bien!... Vous croyez qu'il ne fonctionnera plus désormais, maintenant qu'il est payant? :rose:


----------



## PoM (8 Juillet 2009)

Pour juste changer le fond d'écran à chaque démarrage, dans les préférences systèmes Bureau, il y a ce qu'il faut... Il suffit de choisir un dossier avec toutes les images que tu veux voir défiler, et hop, Mac Os fait le reste...


----------



## Fìx (8 Juillet 2009)

PoM a dit:


> Pour juste changer le fond d'écran à chaque démarrage, dans les préférences systèmes Bureau, il y a ce qu'il faut... Il suffit de choisir un dossier avec toutes les images que tu veux voir défiler, et hop, Mac Os fait le reste...




........... :rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:









​


----------



## Fìx (10 Juillet 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Question subsidiaire :
> 
> J'ai installé Desktoptopia y'a un bon moment sur mon Imac personnel, qui se trouve toujours chez ma maman (et qui me manquuuueeee d'ailleurssss!!!  [l'Imac hin?! pas ma mère!:rateau: Quoique! :rose: ]
> 
> Aux dernières nouvelles, Desktoptopia ('tin c'que c'est ch**** à écrire ce nom!  ) marchait toujours très bien!... Vous croyez qu'il ne fonctionnera plus désormais, maintenant qu'il est payant? :rose:



Personne peut me dire alors?  ... Y'a bien quelqu'un qui l'avait avant qu'il ne soit payant et qui peut me dire si il marche toujours non? :rose:


Allez... qui n'en veut >>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<< ???


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2009)

*@Fix78*

si tu lis ma réponse plus haut, j'ai testé la version gratuite sur Mac et M$, ça plante.
Je l'ai viré.


----------



## Fìx (10 Juillet 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> *@Fix78*
> 
> si tu lis ma réponse plus haut, j'ai testé la version gratuite sur Mac et M$, ça plante.
> Je l'ai viré.



Ouais mais moi j'l'ai chez moi depuis que j'l'ai installé quand il était encore gratuit, et il fonctionnait très bien.... en tout cas jusqu'à la dernière fois ou j'ai vu mon Imac... _(me manque pitiiiiiinnnn!! :rateau_

J'voulais donc savoir si ceux chez qui il marchait très bien (comme moi) avant sa version payante, fonctionnait toujours depuis! 


Mais va s y.... j'te la donne quand même!  (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Mais t'façon c'est pas grave, c'est juste une question à la volée comme ça.....  j'verrai bien au moment de mes retrouvailles avec mon bestio!:love: _(qui me manqueuuuuuhhhh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


)_


----------



## figaro (11 Juillet 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ouais mais moi j'l'ai chez moi depuis que j'l'ai installé quand il était encore gratuit, et il fonctionnait très bien.... en tout cas jusqu'à la dernière fois ou j'ai vu mon Imac... _(me manque pitiiiiiinnnn!! :rateau_
> 
> J'voulais donc savoir si ceux chez qui il marchait très bien (comme moi) avant sa version payante, fonctionnait toujours depuis!
> 
> ...


Je comprends que ton iMac te manque, je sais pas ce que je ferais sans le mien 

En fait ma version marche mais à sa guise, juste une fois de temps en temps quand je redemarre l'ordi il me change le fonds d'écran mais j'ai l'impression qu'il puise uniquement dans les fonds d'écran que j'ai déjà téléchargé (car je n'en vois pas de nouveaux et que le logiciels de se lance pas à chaque ouverture de session...) .... Grosso modo il ne fait rien que Mac OS X puisse faire simplement (messages précédents) ou même avec automator !

Allez j'en ai assez je désinstalle en prenant soin de récupérer les fonds d'écran déjà téléchargés


----------

